# Info needed on Ibiza and Majorca for a mid thirties couple



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

We usually go to mainland spain or the canaries but are considering going to a Balearic for the first time in June. We are therefore looking for ideas of towns to stay in both Ibiza and Majorca that are lively but do not attract the 18-30's groups of brits! We know that these towns do exist and that many parts of both islands are beautiful so any advice on places, preferably on the coast that have a good selection of restaurants and bars, nice beaches and a lively but relaxed atmosphere.
We will be driving and renting a private property so can go anywhere on the islands. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Are you planning a permanent move as you've come to an expat advice forum? If it's a holiday you are planning, you may get more ideas from a holiday forum, such as Trip Advisor.


----------



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

Hi, no, I'm not planning a move and have indeed posted on holiday forums too but thought that actually asking people who live on the islands might be a good idea too as they are more likely to know more in depth!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emjeast said:


> Hi, no, I'm not planning a move and have indeed posted on holiday forums too but thought that actually asking people who live on the islands might be a good idea too as they are more likely to know more in depth!


All I know is that I LOVE Puerto Pollensa - lively, but not too much, quiet but again, not too much

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Puerto de Soller in Mallorca is my favourite - very beautiful setting, decent choice of restaurants, more busy with day trippers than it is in the evening, and definitely doesn't appeal to large groups of rowdy tourists (of any nationality!). The inland town of Soller is also nice and there are some lovely villages nearby to visit - Fornalutx for example. The old train with it's wooden carriages than runs to Palma de Mallorca, through the mountains, from both Puerto de Soller and Soller is a nice, if touristy, thing to do. The coast road from Puerto de Soller to Palma, which goes through Deia and Valldemossa, is one of the most scenic coastal routes you will see anywhere.


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

Puerto de soller is one of my favourite places, weve got family friends who live there and besides the fact that its beautiful the people are all lovely, and the restaurants are really good and all friendly staff, if you didn't want to talk spanish theres an english pub too. Theres easy bus rides to palma or more quaint places like valdemossa (not sure about the spelling) but I definitely recommend soller


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Santa Eulalia in Ibiza...beautiful 😊


----------

